# Saddle bags and Brompton bag frames ....



## Fab Foodie (20 Feb 2015)

Hi
Been looking at Brompton bike bags for the front block mount and jeez are they expensive .... good, but expensive.
I also have a plethora of saddlebags in the garage and other mountable baggage:

Barley
Camper Longflap
Karrimor (just so much better than the Carradice!).

Now is there any reason why I cannot attach a saddlebag to a Brompton Bag frame like below?

http://brilliantbikes.co.uk/luggage-spares/293-brompton-s-bag-frame-only.html

I have an S type, but believe one of the larger bags will also fit, so assume I could use the bigger frame if required?

It would provide me with quite some load lugging volume and some differing options if it were possible.

Blimey, when you get a mildly unconventional bike, there's so much more to learn!
Cheers
FF.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (20 Feb 2015)

No reason at all.

I have an S type and went for the S bag as it suits my needs, the top of it sits a good few inches below the bars so I can't see why a bigger frame wouldn't be accommodated, although it is poo-poo'd on the bag sales sites. Are you planning on attaching a saddlebag to the saddle as well or just using a front rack option? Can't see why a longflap etc wouldn't go where it is supposed to go with no detriment to handling or folding.

The S bag is nice on the bike, a decent size for an office day bag. takes a laptop and A4 lever arch file in the main body with decent enough side pockets for wallet, keys etc and works very comfortably as a shoulder bag when off the bike too even including the rack, but it is not THAT good that you can't live without it & if you have the bag options that fit your needs already, then buying just the frame or finding other places on the bike to put them are well worth consideration.

If you've Carradice stuff you could also look at a SQR block and frame for the seatpost. Carradice do wider diameter clips that fit the Brommy and I've used that option in the past before without it compromising the fold & interlocking etc. I took the SQR off when I went for a cateye volt rear light that was lost behind the baggage. I've got a better quality light fixed on the frame now though and I'm seriously considering ditching the volt from the seatpost and putting the SQR back on to augment the S bag for busy days/clothes etc.


----------



## Sara_H (20 Feb 2015)

Fab Foodie said:


> Hi
> Been looking at Brompton bike bags for the front block mount and jeez are they expensive .... good, but expensive.
> I also have a plethora of saddlebags in the garage and other mountable baggage:
> 
> ...


You are right, they are all very expensive and if I may say, stupidly ugly. 

I did buy the T bag (I was lucky to pick a second hand one up on ebay) as I thought since they're very bigit would be most versatile, but I've rarely used it. I've just bought a basket as I must admit I like riding with a basket for the convenience of just chucking in bits and pieces.

If I'm honest, for the most part I've been hanging my Basil bloom shoulder bag (which I use as my day to day hand bag) from the seat loops which I've adapted by putting some heavy duty cable tie loops through so that I can use the concealed pannier fixings on my shoulder bag (there's a thread with photo's somewhere).

If you join the Brompton yahoo group and look at the galleries, you'll see loads of photo's of inventive ways in which people have modified the Brompton luggage frame or used the seat loops or rack differently to how they were intended.
I spotted an interesting photo yesterday of a brompton with an Abus triangle frame bag attached to the offside rack as a pannier, can be left in place as it doesn't interfere with the fold.


----------



## Fab Foodie (20 Feb 2015)

User said:


> None at all.


Good, that's what I hoped.


----------



## Fab Foodie (20 Feb 2015)

shouldbeinbed said:


> No reason at all.
> 
> I have an S type and went for the S bag as it suits my needs, the top of it sits a good few inches below the bars so I can't see why a bigger frame wouldn't be accommodated, although it is poo-poo'd on the bag sales sites. Are you planning on attaching a saddlebag to the saddle as well or just using a front rack option? Can't see why a longflap etc wouldn't go where it is supposed to go with no detriment to handling or folding.
> 
> ...


Thanks.
I have an SQR block and frame which I can use on the seatpost too.
I like the idea of the extra carrying capacity and keeping the weight low. Also I've read that the bag weight aids stability too.
The S-bag frame just seems a good cheap way to utilise some large bags I have sitting around collecting dust/mildew to good use. It also means that as I intend to pack the Brommie into a Polaris case on a regular basis I don't need to faff with a mounting block on the seat-post either.
If I get serious with it I can have a large bag front and rear!

Nice though the S-bag is, I can't justify the price or the need!
Cheers
FF.


----------



## Sara_H (20 Feb 2015)

I've seen the front frame modified to take ortleb rollers and a guitar case!

The worlds your oyster!


----------



## CopperBrompton (20 Feb 2015)

If you're trying to keep your Brompton bag budget down, do NOT, under any circumstances, look at the Brooks Moorgate!







Hey, I said _don't_ look at it!


----------



## John the Monkey (20 Feb 2015)

FF, I have an S Type and a C bag (which uses the large frame).

There's some cable rub on the handle at the top of the frame, but other than that, no ill effects. Pace other posters, I really like the C bag, and mine still looks like new (I've had, and used it, since 2009).


----------



## srw (20 Feb 2015)

Oooh. I could do with a briefcase.


----------



## roundthebendbromcycle (8 Jun 2015)

I made one out of an old leather jacket, years ago on the old heavyweight frame, it had a wooden strengthening plate, I lifted the bag off one day to walk round town and noticed it weighed more that the bike, that was a good bag, looked good too, had 2 big leather pockets, lined with rubber on thin ally, with press studs from the jacket sleeves, sewed it one winter by hand using a leather needle and a pair of pliers, I'll see if I can find a pic somewhere.


----------



## Kell (15 Jun 2015)

I've not got a Brompton yet, but am doing my research on the various bars/bags etc. I think the issue seems to stem (pardon the pun) from the height of the bag and reduced height of the S bars. so the brake levers might catch on it.


----------



## CopperBrompton (15 Jun 2015)

Yes, the S bars limits your bag options for that reason.


----------

